# New to reloading could use some help!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Ive been hunting and shotting for some time and one thing I have always wanted to do is longer range shooting. I have a great rifle and feel I have now got enough rounds through it to break it in and am ready to start reloading my own rounds.

Its there anyone that teaches this? I know there are guys teaching long range shooting. Im not looking to go to the max yet. I just want to learn some very good reloading abilitys. There is alot of book and info on this stuff but I feel I would have a better understanding if I saw it in person.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm not aware of any classes that are taught on a regular basis. I know the NRA does metallic cartridge reloading certifications, which allow you to become a certified instructor in that discipline. You can contact Rodney Clawson about it, he does a lot with the NRA classes around here: [email protected]

Apart from that, I'd say just get some gear and go for it. Reloadersnest.com has a lot of info about equipment and techniques. It's really not too hard, but be sure and pay a lot of attention to powder charges. It is so critical to get them consistent and accurate. With rifle cartridges you have a little more leeway, since it's impossible to get a double charge to even fit, but make sure you're using the right amount of the right powder. Good luck!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What calber(s) are you planning on loading for?
Have you bought a reloader and dies yet?
Where do you live (city)?


There are a lot of great guys on the forum that have a wealth of knowledge that can help.
I have only been loading for a little over a year now, and love it. There are some things that I havent learned yet, but I am happy to help any way I can.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been reloading for 30+ years. It is not that difficult. If you want precision rounds you need to work the load up and pay close attention to details and try to make every round the same. You need to pay attention any time you reload. You need to use quality bullets and primers. You may buy a lot of different bullets and powder before you find one that shoots like you want. You also need to make sure that when you shoot to see how they group that your rifle is in a solid rest. You need to eliminate the human error. You will find yourself shooting a lot more which will also help. In my experience most people cannot shoot tight groups. Most dont have the patience it takes.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Reloading is completely irrelevant to long range shooting. 

For long range shooting you need: 

A) an accurate rifle, 
B) Accurate ammo, 
C) A good scope, 
D) intricate knowledge of your ammo's ballistics, 
E) An accurate range finder, 
F) Good rest / shooting platform.

And finally... alot of practice.


-DallanC


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Reloading is completely irrelevant to long range shooting.
> 
> For long range shooting you need:
> 
> ...


Wouldnt accurate ammo have to do with reloading? You cant just throw any load together and expect accurate ammo.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Reloading is not nessasary but it does help to have loads that are taylored to your gun. These days factory ammo is very accurate. Some may or may not shoot well out of your gun so you'll have to try different brands to find one that your gun likes. I pretty sure that is along the lines DallonC is talking about.
You should start reloading first to find a load that your gun likes and then start thinking about the longrange shooting. If you need some hands-on help and you live close to Perry, PM me and you can come over and I walk you through it. Then if you want to, I have a couple guns all tuned up for some longrange shooting. We can go up to the foothills and you can try your hand with my setups. Good luck, Chuck.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm not aware of anyone that'll show you in person.

jungle posted some good links here though...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=19791


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

reb8600 said:


> Wouldnt accurate ammo have to do with reloading? You cant just throw any load together and expect accurate ammo.


Reloading can indeed increase the accuracy of your rifle... but not always. I have a rifle that I've yet to beat the accuracy of factory remington core loc's via reloading! I've spent way way too much money trying to come up with more accurate loads, and I refuse to stop until I do :mrgreen: (the factory rounds group at .75" which is amazing for a hunting rifle).

Reloading used to give combinations of bullets that you couldnt get any other way. Now you can buy factory ammo with Partitions, XBullets, AccuBonds etc etc. Premium bullets that can be incredibly accurate.

With the recient huge rise in cartridge costs, IMO the biggest advantage currently is cost. My most expensive rifle is a 7STW, ammo currently runs $65 a box... when I can find it! For $80 I can buy the components to reload 3 boxes of identical bullets. Its a no brainer... plus reloading is fun!

-DallanC


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Im shooting a 7mm. I'm not ready to jump right over to long range. Im just putting things together one at a time. Grouping is a hug issue when you are talking long range to 1000 yds plus. You need ammo that holds as tight as a group you can get out of your rifle in order to have the same piont of impact at long range. I feel you need to be dialed in on every level the best you can in order to have the best out come possible. I have a great rifle and have found ammo it likes so I have an Idea on where to start. I don't have a a press or tools yet. I don't want to end up buying alot of things I won't need. I could just use factory ammo but for 7mm its not cheap. I can reload for alot less. There are alot of books and info on reloading and I have looked at several. I could just do it on tial and error based on the info in these books but why waste time. There is alot of terms used and steps to sizing and trimming and this and that I just feel that if I could see the steps first hand so I would know just what it is I am looking at if would feel better about it. Pitures and info in a book only do so much.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If you buy a RCBS reloading kit, it always comes with a video showing the steps to reloading. It is, quite simple. But sometimes its SO simple people goof up... not that I ever charged 40 cases with powder that didnt have primers... :? 

Ask away any questions, we'll be happy to answer them.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a RCBS reloading kit with a partner press back in '79. It was inexpensive and served me well for many years. I was in Smith and Edwards yesterday and they had one for about $125. I would suggest buying a good powder throw if you can afford it right now. It's not needed but it's dang nice.
The offer to walk you through reloading is still open. I don't have 7mm dies anymore as they went with the last 7mm I sold.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Heh I still use a Partner Press, they are great. I really need to look into replacing it though... after 25 years of use its starting to get a little sloppy.

IMO if you want absolute accuracy, any cheap powder thrower is fine. I use a cheap $12 lee actually. Set it to throw charges .5 grains light then use a powder trickler to bring it up exactly to the desired weight. I use a motorized trickler from MidwayUsa. My accuracy doubled once I started trickling my powder charges grain by grain to exactly the proper weight.


-DallanC


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Make a list of the things that you need and then start watching KSL. There are deals to be had if you know what components you want. Some times you can buy a whole pile of stuff, take what you want and sell the rest to off set the parts you wanted. 

I live in West Jordan.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info and the help...I think I will look at getting a starter kit and go from there. Im sure I will find some things I won't know the anwsers to, When that happens I will come back and ask. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> If you buy a RCBS reloading kit, it always comes with a video showing the steps to reloading. It is, quite simple. But sometimes its SO simple people goof up... not that I ever charged 40 cases with powder that didnt have primers... :?
> 
> Ask away any questions, we'll be happy to answer them.
> 
> -DallanC


 :lol: They didn't even have video when I bought mine. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a RCBS reloading kit, it always comes with a video showing the steps to reloading. It is, quite simple. But sometimes its SO simple people goof up... not that I ever charged 40 cases with powder that didnt have primers... :?
> ...


I bought a Rock Chucker Supreme a year ago, and it didnt come with a video


----------



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Check out the link below. It is a beginners Step-by-Step guide to reloading. Feel free to post any questions you have as there is a wealth of information among forum members:

http://www.rcbs.com/guide/default.aspx


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info and links guys. 

My Dad had reloaded my entire life (31+ years). I remember clear back when I was a young kid sitting with him hand polishing brass and helping him reload. He would try and show us boys what he was doing and why etc... But most of the time my interest level wasn't really high for the reloading, I just wanted to go shoot. Well, my dad reloaded up until last fall when he was able to accomplish his lifelong dream of harvesting a big mature Bull Elk, which I was very fortunate to experience with him. In January he had a serious stroke that left him without the use of the left side of his body and forced him into a nursing home. After battling health issues for a number of years, including heart failure and kidney failure (dialisys for over 3 years) etc..., he passed away on September 6th. We have so many incredible memories of hunting and being in the outdoors with him, but if I have one regret, it would be that I wish I would have spent time with him the last couple years really learning how to reload. My two brothers are allowing me to take over the reloading stuff and I look forward to learning how to do it for all of us, like my dad has always done.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> :lol: They didn't even have video when I bought mine. :lol:


Al, when you bought yours, they didn't even have TV. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Reloading is more than an end to a means...that is producing quality ammo for your rifle...it is a very enjoyable hobby. Your dad reloaded because he enjoyed it, and so will you. This is a little advise I can pass to you after reloading for over 40 years:

Accurate ammo is a product of CONSISTENCY! The more consistent your components are and the more consistent your methods are, the more consistent your ammo is! Once you come upon a good shooting load, "dialing it in" is usually a matter of constructing ammo that is exactly alike. Everything must be the same...exactly the same... the powder charge, the bullet weight, the case capacity, the case length, etc,etc AND employing consistent technique...seating the primers with the same pressure, seating bullets to the exact same depth, trimming cases to the same length, reaming the inside and outside of the neck the same, and on and on...that is how you produce ammo that will GROUP tight! 

My advise, just buy an outfit and start reloading... read, read read...shoot, shoot, shoot, you'll become an expert before you know it.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have put this offer up before and will do it again. If you want to come on over, I will spend some time with you and we will relaod some ammo. I would be happy to show you the ropes and talk to you about safety, accuracy etc. Reloading has been a great hobby for me. Still enjoying it after 50 years. I am retired now and can spare the time if you want. Where do you live?


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

James said:


> I have put this offer up before and will do it again. If you want to come on over, I will spend some time with you and we will relaod some ammo. I would be happy to show you the ropes and talk to you about safety, accuracy etc. Reloading has been a great hobby for me. Still enjoying it after 50 years. I am retired now and can spare the time if you want. Where do you live?


James, if this offer is open to me, I would love to take you up on it sometime. Thanks very much. I live in Weber County. I plan to start getting all my dad's stuff from my mom's house over the next month of two and get it set up at my place. I would like to get it kind of set up and familiar with what I have then I would love to get some help. I am buying us lunch thought!!  Thanks!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

tshuntin I sent you a PM.

How do you like this snow?


----------

